# Plowing Snow on (Track) DC power



## dambrose (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a 20 foot by 30 foot outdoor setup with 12 foot diameter curves, all Aristo track. 
I run a USA GP-9 and a Aristocraft Mikado, I don't run them at the same time since I have a simple off-set loop with a mountain grade of about 3%. 

Can I plow snow on regular track power? or will it short out? 

Thanks....

dan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have run engines and plows on track powered DC for over 25 years. Never a problem. My only recommendation is to let the engine and plow, and any other car you might want to use, sit out side for a while. This will let the wheels become cold and not melt the snow only to refreeze and not roll. Make sure to dry things off before storing them. 































You will need extra weight in the plow and body mounted couplers will work better than truck mounts. Also it may require more than one engine.

Chuck N


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I am converting my rotary over to battery power, I think, for me, it will work smoother.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

I have a battery in my rotary, It needs to be run independently from the pushing engine. It needs full power while the engine can't go very fast when it is pushing.










Chuck N


----------



## dambrose (Dec 27, 2007)

Great! Thanks for the info!! 

I was going to use my GP-9 and a Aristo wedge plow.....just to see how it works, I also have a GoPro Hero video camera. It's about the size of a box of matches...takes pics and video at 5mp. 
I use it on the motorcycle, it's also water proof to 100 feet. I would be cool to take movies while plowing.


http://www.goprocamera.com/

thanks

dan


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:

Most users of the Aristo wedge plow put a brick or two in the gondola for weight.

Chuck 


When plowing snow, with the exception of the Bachmann K-27 with its own plow, I use LGB engines. They were designed to be run outside in rain and snow. I do not know how well other manufacturers engines will work when there are wet things falling out of the sky.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I noticed that when I took the MTH F7 apart that the vent fans all are piped around the inside so that any water gets directed down to the track. The smoke generator may not be quite as well protected though but having it on may be better than off. 

I have run the MTH outside in the snow without any issues ... yes drying it off when done is a good thing. My New Orleans LGB Streetcar has also seen snow operation. The Hudson, on the other hand, has been kept inside when the white stuff is on the tracks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck, that is a great looking drive in your rotary. I have seen many that struggle in most snow. Your picture looks like it works well. Any information about the drive and the blade you are using would be appreciated.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

I've used the aristo plow (with a brick paver for weight) and a variety of power for plowing with good results. 

Here's a poorly lit video of the mikado plowing about 2" of fluffy light snow. 


I later got a mallet for plowing:


You need to put weight in the plow to keep it on the track. Snow builds up under the plow and without the weight, the front truck can derail. 

Note this video shows the mallet shoving a RS-3 through a canyon of snow. I was amazed that the mallet was able to shove this whole consist around the layout, burrowing under a fresh 12" of snow. 


I like to plow while it is snowing. It is a lot more fun than shoveling the driveway!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, 
My plow blade has always been on battery power. It's a 12volt drill motor, I use a 18 volt battery. Ron Senenk advised me on that. I too would like to hear/see more about your motor/drive setup. I got the trucks on the rotary converted to battery power from a trailing car, feeding through a RS-3 that helps push. I also have a bladed Aristo car. I put a brick in it also. Both make snow/winter train running fun.


----------



## dambrose (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool videos, thanks everyone!! 

dan


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I find the Aristo FA to be one of the best snow plowing engines. The lack of delicate handrails is nice.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've run a set of Aristo GP40's and matching Aristo wedge in the past. 
Track power, with no trouble. At least not after first derailment. 
Packed snow in turnout frog. 
About 2-3" of snow, a siding and snow still falling. 
Cold, but fun. Even though I dislike winter with a passion! 
Waiting for the chance this year.


----------

